# Another Possible Buy : Buckskin Tobiano Mare



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Pictures are small and it's tough to tell. How much is the horse and what is its intended purpose?


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I asked for info about another horse. This horse was suggested. She is around 15hh, 7yrs i believe, and I said I was looking for a show/rodeo horse.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Sway back (or just high rumped)
The pics are to small to tell anything else


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Can you get more/better pictures? I think it might be good to take your trainer with you to look at a horse. It's very difficult to tell much of anything with these pictures.

The back doesn't look sway back to me. The neck looks quite thick. Is this horse post legged? If you want this horse for rodeo work I'd want to make sure it is not post legged. How much are they asking for this horse?


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

It does look a little "sway backed" to me.. xD
i dont know much about rodeo, so I cant really say much, but in all it looks like a very beautiful horse


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

It's kind of hard to tell with the pictures small and at an angle. Very pretty. I don't see the sway back they are talking about, and as for the thick neck, it's hard to tell with her coloring if it actually is or not. A spot of color here or there can make a horse's conformation look kind of funky.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She is not sway backed...


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

Definitely not sway backed. Just looks to have a typical Paint build. 

Like the others said, the pictures are too small to really see any more detail.

Cute coloring though!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

not sway back at all. nice coloring again to small for the pics


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry about the size. They are bigger but uploaded small. :?

I think they want $5200 for her. Thats just out of my budget. 

Plus I really have a thing for JD


----------

